# 2cool most sexy



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

The narcissist in me had to nominate myself... sexyness like this cannot be learned. it just is... 

whuuuuut?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Something is wrong with you. Lol


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Something is wrong with you. Lol


I know... LMAO


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

That there just ain't right


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

That boy ain't right!! LOL!! p o o n!!!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like you've lost your acorns. lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You sure had those wimmen at Scooters moist that afternoon!  Don't worry...I had to stop & erase most of those pics before I got back to the house.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You sure had those wimmen at Scooters moist that afternoon!  Don't worry...I had to stop & erase most of those pics before I got back to the house.


LOL... forgot about that... one gal had a bottle of vodka and a pistol in her purse... oh lord

I like the one at the fox and hound that had an outfit on that included matching yellow shrimp boots.

LOL


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

nice twig lol


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I am to cool to get involved in this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

twigs and berries lol


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Some eye candy for the ladies...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Alright...I'll play. My six pack attracting the ladies at the cookoff...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

You knew it was only a matter of time before.......



.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

LOL... i was rocking the mic. and 007 trying to score in the 2nd is hallarious!!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I nominate rusty


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Blk Jck, I count 2 in your hand. Where's the other 4?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothing but bush.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

looks like a fart face...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> You knew it was only a matter of time before.......
> 
> .


YUP... thats a classic. Anyone have the Mr. October photo?


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

lol, love the shrubbery!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

:rotfl:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> lol, love the shrubbery!


I call it gen-a-flauge... dont let them see ya coming.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

:an5::an5::an5:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*'Age' has it's advantages....LOL*


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Put that bush away!


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

insert pic of naked guy on beach from last month.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

All twig no berries


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Not Approved


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> LOL... forgot about that... one gal had a bottle of vodka and a pistol in her purse... oh lord
> 
> Yup...She asked me to keep an eye on her purse & bottle when she took you in the bathroom to work with your auger. It must have worked pretty good as y'all were only back there a couple of minutes.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> **** chaser said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... forgot about that... one gal had a bottle of vodka and a pistol in her purse... oh lord
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > You have it wrong. That was 007 that did that. I was only a facilitator for the event. BOSTON took her into the bathroon.
> ...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol yup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Nothing but bush.


Ouch...

Sent from that East 5...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Weirdos.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i don't know which is more disturbing, the twigs or the photographer.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

carryyourbooks said:


> i don't know which is more disturbing, the twigs or the photographer.


At least it wasnt a selfie.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not sure which one of you it was, but these goats seem clearly traumatized by one of those pics for some strange reason!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a fact


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Dont forget Mr October. The thread this came from originally, a few years back , was one the funniest threads of all time.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> Dont forget Mr October. The thread this came from originally, a few years back , was one the funniest threads of all time.


I'm just glad to see you don't have any dates circled in October... LOL


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Huh?


OK poke... I will enter you as well. BOOM!!! LOL (sorry)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If ya wanna talk 'sexy'...how about our 'fearless leader'....'Easy Rider'..:rotfl:


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

This thread would have serious potential if this site wasn't 99% full of men.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol... those pit bikes will always get ya. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

How about positions?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

bearwhiz said:


> How about positions?


Lol helz yea. That will attract all the neighborhood women. Hahaha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope I can find the panties I got for Christmas a few years back when I get home for my photo...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

JQ gets all the chicks


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brokeback Cookoff


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Brokeback Cookoff


Notice the grass stains on the elbow of 007's shirt. Rusty...on the other hand...is an old pro...and wore a green shirt. :walkingsm


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Da wimenz's lub cowboyz...


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

You Guys aren't RIGHT! LMAO


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Da wimenz's lub cowboyz...


Classic Rusty. Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Notice the grass stains on the elbow of 007's shirt. Rusty...on the other hand...is an old pro...and wore a green shirt. :walkingsm


Good catch Pokey... I think??? :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

this thread needs the picture of the guy spooning with remi.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

slopoke said:


> Notice the grass stains on the elbow of 007's shirt. Rusty...on the other hand...is an old pro...and wore a green shirt. :walkingsm


That was from the rasslin matches...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

big john o said:


> :an5::an5::an5:


LOL... dont make me put your entry in big dog. LOL. There is a thread with you as mr. november. LMAO


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't always.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

;-).


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> That was from the rasslin matches...


You know there was a lot of stuttering and mumbling going on in that conversation. Rusty and 007. LOL.

dddddddd.tttt yea


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> ;-).


LMAO... speechless. If you had not posted the previous pic i would have said ok. but...

LOL. You get the David Lee Roth award at minimum.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> ;-).


Dude!!! Did you have to??? sad3sm :rotfl:

Ike looks like... "Yes, this will erase the image"


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dude!!! Did you have to??? sad3sm :rotfl:
> 
> Ike looks like... "Yes, this will erase the image"


That's why nobody'll wrassle with 'im at the picinic. :bounce:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> LOL... forgot about that... one gal had a bottle of vodka and a pistol in her purse... oh lord


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

For good reason


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a fun *** day. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

coachlaw and flatoutfishin

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> **** chaser said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... forgot about that... one gal had a bottle of vodka and a pistol in her purse... oh lord
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Once I drop this towel I win...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Once I drop this towel I win...


Maybe you and Johnny Quest can start a band

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> Maybe you and Johnny Quest can start a band
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Wham II! The Viagra Chronicles...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't mess with the king of assess chaps. I got this. :rotfl:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hey! Leave my buddies Mike and Rusty alone! :rotfl:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

old, fat, grey/bald...
maybe I need to send a selfie....sad3sm


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Too Sexy*


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

TOOEXTREME said:


>


Nope... gotta have some Scuzz Twittly for this thread. he knows whats up and how to party. this video is awesome.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is my contribution from a few years back. When you have buddies like these life is always a game.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=206823&highlight=Landcut+monster


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

railbird said:


> Here is my contribution from a few years back. When you have buddies like these life is always a game.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=206823&highlight=Landcut+monster


LOL... and he got the prop.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> Nope... gotta have some Scuzz Twittly for this thread. he knows whats up and how to party. this video is awesome.


 was likin' till the jock strap....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Yea... forgot about that... kinda goes down hill.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

This thread has took a fast turn south...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

poco jim said:


> You Guys aren't RIGHT! LMAO


You got that right! They are a bit FU'ed!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Alright...I'll play. My six pack attracting the ladies at the cookoff...


The worst part of that picture is the grin on chunks face while looking at Boston's beer gut. Something's not right with that.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bull Fish said:


> The worst part of that picture is the grin on chunks face while looking at Boston's beer gut. Something's not right with that.....


I was more worried about the dude behind him. Something or somebody had to give...LOL I think she heard and he smelled..

Wondering if that dude made it out alive???


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

trodery said:


> You got that right! They are a bit FU'ed!


They?

Somebody force you to molest that cleaning table at gunpoint?


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Anyone ever wonder why so many women turn lesbian?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Machete- check
Beer- check
Mud boat- check
Daisy dukes- check
Loss of man card privileges for a while after posting this pic, most likely lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> They?
> 
> Somebody force you to molest that cleaning table at gunpoint?


That was back in the days when he was to sexy for his jeep.:sarcasm


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Time for the young stud to steal the show!

Sent from fishing-guru's android


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

oh


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I just threw up in my mouth. 

This thread is about to really take a turn south.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> this thread needs the picture of the guy spooning with remi.


Ask and you shall receive


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JShupe said:


> I just threw up in my mouth.
> 
> This thread is about to really take a turn south.


True dat, Jode !!!

Somebody tell that kid to pull up his pants. Nobody here is interested in seeing his dammed underwear.....:headknock


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

fishing-guru said:


> Time for the young stud to steal the show!
> 
> Sent from fishing-guru's android


For who? a 12 year old??


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

WOE! I'M SEXY BUT THE GUY IN THE BLUE SHIRT IS FREAKING ME OUT.... DOWN POKEY DOWN! :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yikes


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

waterspout said:


> WOE! I'M SEXY BUT THE GUY IN THE BLUE SHIRT IS FREAKING ME OUT.... DOWN POKEY DOWN! :rotfl:


Daryl.. your like... dude get off me bro. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

GUESS I SHOULD CALL OUT CORNHUSKER AND HARBORMASTER WHILE I'M AT IT! lol INFAMOUSJ IS NEXT


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> Daryl.. your like... dude get off me bro. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


THATS PRETTY CLOSE TO WHAT I THOUGHT. I LOOKED UP AND CORNHSKER HAD A CAMERA ON ME. I TURNED SIDEWAYS AND WAS LIKE WT_. GET OFF ME!!!!!!!! WE WERE IN 8 INCHES OF WATER AND I DIDN'T HAVE TIME FOR THAT. MADE ME DROP MY BREW. LOL :brew2:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

There are more sick people on 2Cool than I realized.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

umm, what is happening?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

TRASHING p00ns POST! LOL


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*My friend has NO shame*

No shame at all


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Mrschasintail said:


> No shame at all


That cant ever be unseen !
HOLY CHIT !! The camera does not love that... LOL


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

This thread has crossed the Mexican border SOUTH!!!:headknock


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I was about to go to lunch but I lost my appetite. haha :throw up:


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

There are many images in this thread that I would love to forget. But what has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh lawd What have I done

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasintail (Dec 29, 2004)

*My eyes!*



Mrschasintail said:


> No shame at all


That boy ain't right!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Some of the pics are VERY disturbing.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Do I win a prize??? lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> Do I win a prize??? lmfao!!!!!


Those pics are hilarious

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have more, But I'll spare you all!! He is a hoot!!! And has NO SHAME!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> I have more, But I'll spare you all!! He is a hoot!!! And has NO SHAME!!!


Life is too short not to goof around a little. Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Less Pooon, More Pooontang :bounce:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

There we go

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

X2....Them's much nicer!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

batmaninja said:


> Less Pooon, More Pooontang :bounce:


Thank you.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

GOOF AROUND,,, ALWAYS,, IT'S MANDATORY! BOO :dance:


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Havent heard anyone suggesting a MEN OF 2COOL calendar yet to be sold as a fundraiser???

Someone would prob buy them all up just to destroy them

hahahaha


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

That was a josh idea with mr oct. Trod, and a few others! Ladies said oh heii no!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd jus' like to blame pooney for all this. :mpd:


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm so confused right now!!!! What the heck did I just see??? Lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

waterspout said:


> GOOF AROUND,,, ALWAYS,, IT'S MANDATORY! BOO :dance:


Dang you is fugly :slimer:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

lol,,, YA OK,,, YOU'RE SCARED! I SEE JAMIE LET YOU PLAY FOR A BIT. SHE MUST BE STANDING THERE WATCHING YOU. GIVE HER BACK HER PHONE! LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

waterspout said:


> lol,,, YA OK,,, YOU'RE SCARED! I SEE JAMIE LET YOU PLAY FOR A BIT. SHE MUST BE STANDING THERE WATCHING YOU. GIVE HER BACK HER PHONE! LOL


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Lmfao the difference in mine and p00ns daisy Duke pics is mine were actually jeans I had that morning after going out straight from workin nights at the plant and didn't have any swim trunks, thus I made my pants into shelby stanga shorts, those that p00n are wearing are actual daisy dukes, well played sir, and he even did the playboy of the month pose, I don't wanna play anymore haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

You silly croaker smokers.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

W t h????


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Curious,, i see some old schoolers lurking etc. Where'd rusty and 007 go,,, or are they ban and i'm not suppose to ask!?????


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

**** chaser said:


> Nope... gotta have some Scuzz Twittly for this thread. he knows whats up and how to party. this video is awesome.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

For your viewing pleasure!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

You deserve some reddies for that!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Hehehehe, this thread is funny. by the amount of green I'm getting, I think I WIN!!!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Please, somebody poke out my mind's eye!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The Horror! The Horror! The Horror!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

NWcurlew said:


> You silly croaker smokers.


 What is wrong with you!?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

finkikin said:


> What is wrong with you!?


...x1000...Do you have any idea how much beer it's going to take to unsee that. lol.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Here you go ... Something for the girls .... Chippendales 

*MB*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xai10q_chris-farley-swayze-video-google-vi_fun


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't believe this **** has gone on for 16 pages and has not been moved to the jungle. I've seen threads moved or deleted for less.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have more....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That guy has some kind of tendencies...lol


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> I have more....


Does he like gladiator movies or been to prison?

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

The way they are bailing in#155, he must have ripped one! I think I'm going to go throw up dinner now.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Only way to sober, I mean clean 007 up... push him out of the boat!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Won't be catchin' any in that water for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Won't be catchin' any in that water for a while. :biggrin:


:rotfl:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

It may be too late to save the cat.....

If it does survive, it will never look at a computer screen again.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay...one more. My BIL won our ugly Christmas sweater contest. He has no shame either. LOL I had to crop my sister out, so she doesn't kill me.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

okmajek said:


> looks like a fart face...


Speaking of a fart face...what were you doing here???


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

pipeliner24 said:


> Speaking of a fart face...what were you doing here???


Had a friend say let's pull up to that dock.... It was assumed that he new the owner. He jumps out onto the dock, drops trow over the side and letsit rip! Jumps back in the boat and hollers 'let's go'!

He had no idea who's place it was.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Won't be catchin' any in that water for a while. :biggrin:


You might could catch sumthin'... better get your shots.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

pipeliner24 said:


> Speaking of a fart face...what were you doing here???


That gonna leave a mark. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Chumming for snot sharks !
Trying to get my limit to take home to momma
And them youngens!! Cause I've never heard of
krogers !!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Fishin fo suppa


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

What happened there okmajek, they caught u w/ur shorts down.....lol!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL....classic......


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

pipeliner24 said:


> Speaking of a fart face...what were you doing here???


Aquadumppp!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

A couple from way back Lol


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

My God! Please erase that previous image!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

finkikin said:


> My God! Please erase that previous image!!


CLOROX MINE EYES NOW,LMAO!!:headknock:headknock


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Amateur hour.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

:texasflag.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

LOL!! I wish I could compete, but I know when I am waaaaaay out of me league!

I am just humble.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I took some vets tuna fishing in Venice. I should have known something was up by the name Broke Back Charters! This was this poor young vets time for a couple things???


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

colbyntx said:


> I took some vets tuna fishing in Venice. I should have known something was up by the name Broke Back Charters! This was this poor young vets time for a couple things???


That is the FUNNIEST PIC I have seen in a long time!!!!!!!

Down Puppy!!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

colbyntx said:


> I took some vets tuna fishing in Venice. I should have known something was up by the name Broke Back Charters! This was this poor young vets time for a couple things???


Lol.... So johnny... you like to fish?
LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> Lol.... So johnny... you like to fish?
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Colbyntx may have a lot of folks on here want to go fishing with him now. Lol


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

That ain't me... the only picture of me on this thread is the 1st one when I started the thread. 

I want to make that very clear. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Photoshop.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Colbyntx may have a lot of folks on here want to go fishing with him now. Lol


LOL


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

would have enjoyed watching that feller git on that rock in the Frio.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

kweber said:


> would have enjoyed watching that feller git on that rock in the Frio.


You have no clue in the cat like skills of the "feller" on the rock.:doowapsta


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

KASH said:


> You have no clue in the cat like skills of the "feller" on the rock.:doowapsta


As in licking his butt, eating rats, and hacking up furballs?


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> As in eating rats and hacking up furballs?


Watch it, he is still a day older than you.:cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

KASH said:


> Watch it, he is still a day older than you.:cheers:


Tru Dat! :cheers:


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Colbyntx may have a lot of folks on here want to go fishing with him now. Lol


haha, no thanks! I was the one snapping the pic with my iPhone. That was the friendly deck hand with the sneak up from behind and the reach around!


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

colbyntx said:


> haha, no thanks! I was the one snapping the pic with my iPhone. That was the friendly deck hand with the sneak up from behind and the reach around!


Everybody needs a reach around now and then, just sayin'.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I wonder who will win this year.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Some here must be sent to ban camp.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

**** Chaser said:


> I wonder who will win this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Hahaha!! Where is Mr. October?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Hahaha!! Where is Mr. October?











Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Randy Travis in here? Sounds like sum body be "Diggen up Bones" lol


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Randy Travis in here? Sounds like sum body be "Diggen up Bones" lol


I was talking to saltwatersensations about Mr October and dug up this thread to find that pic. Hahahha

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

**** Chaser said:


> LOL... forgot about that... one gal had a bottle of vodka and a pistol in her purse... oh lord
> 
> I like the one at the fox and hound that had an outfit on that included matching yellow shrimp boots.
> 
> LOL


I remember that :cheers:


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

What ever happened to Mr October


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

FREON said:


> I remember that :cheers:


Her name was Shamma Lamma Ding Dong!!!

:brew:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Her name was Shamma Lamma Ding Dong!!!
> 
> :brew:


bet you can't say that without whistling.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

**** Chaser said:


> I was talking to saltwatersensations about Mr October and dug up this thread to find that pic. Hahahha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Lol:cheers:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Her name was Shamma Lamma Ding Dong!!!
> 
> :brew:


 Right you are Sir!! Didn't Louie have to drive 007 home from that one?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

FREON said:


> Right you are Sir!! Didn't Louie have to drive 007 home from that one?


Ha, I'm sure somebody had to.

Just about time for another wasted afternoon stoooper, ain't it? Been at least 5 years since the last one so statute of limitations gotta be expired.

:brew:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Ha, I'm sure somebody had to.
> 
> Just about time for another wasted afternoon stoooper, ain't it? Been at least 5 years since the last one so statute of limitations gotta be expired.
> 
> :brew:


Sounds good to me


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I think **** Chaser drove 007 home!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I nominate my wife


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Shallow Minded said:


> I nominate my wife


I would jus' like to second that motion. And stuff.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Shallow Minded said:


> I nominate my wife





slopoke said:


> I would jus' like to second that motion. And stuff.


X2...Nice set of lunkers!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice Bass! Looks like two, five pound'ers to me!

I concur with Slopoke, and whatnot.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DEXTER said:


> What ever happened to Mr October


I think his handle was big country

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

**** Chaser said:


> I think his handle was big country
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I think there is one too many "o"s in the handle...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Hahaha!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

216 posts and nobody ever nominated any of the many lovely ladies that are a part of 2-Cool??? That kinda gives me the heebie jeebies. 

If this is supposed to be strictly for the guy nomination..... in post #68..... at the end of the bar... the ghost of John Wayne "The Duke" should be in the mix if he is on 2-Cool. Trodery's Greek God pose has to be in the mix as well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dick Hanks said:


> *216 posts and nobody ever nominated any of the many lovely ladies that are a part of 2-Cool??? *That kinda gives me the heebie jeebies.
> 
> If this is supposed to be strictly for the guy nomination..... in post #68..... at the end of the bar... the ghost of John Wayne "The Duke" should be in the mix if he is on 2-Cool. Trodery's Greek God pose has to be in the mix as well.


Everyone is waiting on Tortuga to open up his spank bank. :cheers: :smile:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

haute pursuit said:


> i think there is one too many "o"s in the handle... :d


lmmfao


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Everyone is waiting on Tortuga to open up his spank bank. :cheers: :smile:


Right on, that pic oh rut row in the thread he posted for her would fit in hear perfectly


----------

